
Learning to code. One Week In. - nthnclrk
http://www.nthnclrk.com/one-week-in/
======
eyoel
Glad to hear that you're committing to learn programming. Do you have a
specific app/project to pursue in mind? I raise this because when I first
started programming, what really hammered the lessons in was actually trying
to build a non-trivial application (which in my case was an invoicing app that
I hoped a local business would buy). Books and tutorials are useful to learn
how independent simple pieces fit together but the lessons will not sink in
until you actually try to use the concepts you learn to solve problems beyond
textbook-like exercises.

Also, having a specific project in mind while learning will force you to
actively think of ways how a certain concept/construct might be useful. Good
luck!

